# GBR spawning



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how long does it take german blue rams to spawn eggs after they find a spot and chase other fish away from that spot. 

Both male and female are now chasing other fish away

and it looks like they are cleaning the spot every so often

thanks


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

May be rite away or possible a few , once they do you will have wigglers within 3 days 2 days old there swimming.
Best of luck with them and congratulations .


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i wouldf say your getting close to a spawn..keep in mind that GBR are finicky..they can clean all they want if they dont feel its safe they probably wont spawn. I had a pair that cleaned for 2 days with nothing..i changed the rock work around to block off the view from the other side of the tank and had a spawn 14 hours later. You can also simulate breeding conditions from the wild by doing a water change and lower the temp a couple of degrees..this simulates the rainy season for them which is their spawning season, although in captavity they will spawn when ever they please.

Rick


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

whitetiger61 said:


> i wouldf say your getting close to a spawn..keep in mind that GBR are finicky..they can clean all they want if they dont feel its safe they probably wont spawn. I had a pair that cleaned for 2 days with nothing..i changed the rock work around to block off the view from the other side of the tank and had a spawn 14 hours later. You can also simulate breeding conditions from the wild by doing a water change and lower the temp a couple of degrees..this simulates the rainy season for them which is their spawning season, although in captavity they will spawn when ever they please.
> 
> Rick


this is true , some fish need a trigger to pull to jumpstart it.
But don't just splash them with cold water. 
If this is an approach your taking over 3 days drop ur temp about 2 degrees a day , and remove water a gal or 2 at a time by five days tank should be at 1/2 (u don't know ur tank size but just adjust accordingly) once its lower water lvl for a few start adding water again and slowly bump your temp. Keep in mind water should be a little cooler that tank water this simulates rainfall(rain season) 
It works well but probably won't be needed , possibly consider a tank separator to keep other fish out , that will usually do it if there fanning beds and won't lay eggs.


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

thanks


----------

